# Black Friday & Cyber Monday 2022 Deals



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, I am back. Came away from DW for 3 Years after alot of life changes. I was also reading my old threads and as a kid I was a complete and utter..... So I apologies if I offended people back then. Sincerely.

Also, down to one car is going to make detailing alot easier. The Juke and BMW have now been replaced for a Kuga. 

Anyway, on a positive Note let's try and accumulate all the deals here.

Auto Finesse currently active with Black Friday deals on certain products. Also, inside knowledge they are having a 30% discount code on Cyber Monday.

Anymore around?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just posted earlier today about car chems 70% deals that start soon


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/attachments/screenshot_20221118_182247-jpg.82801/


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Clean N Shiny Daily offers starts - Monday 21st


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazon -

Autoglym & Meguiars

Amazon Deal: Autoglym Car Care Products
Amazon Deal: Meguair's Car Care Products


----------



## Penywide (4 mo ago)

get 40% off of all products, now. Visit www.mitchellandking.com (no code required)


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’ve been looking at Car-Chems offerings and I don’t see anything that grabs my attention, they’ve made the BF sale complicated by splitting up the trade and retail sides.
Although I’m in the market for a gallon of citrus prewash I don’t know if there’s anything better out there


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Gyeon Q2 Mohs EVO Light


THE LEGENDARY COATING - REINVENTED.Our legendary Q² MOHS coating has been completely redesigned, now featuring a world-first use of the fluoro modified polisylazane technology within the car care industry.LIGHTBOX CONTAINS: Q² MOHS EVO / Q²M COATING APPLICATOR LIGHT / INSTRUCTION MANUAL /...



www.in2detailing.co.uk





Good price for MOHs evo light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Few more 1/2 price Gyeon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sonax BSd £7.49









Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer 750ml | Euro Car Parts


Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer 750ml at the lowest UK prices from Euro Car Parts UK’s No.1 for Car Accessories, Car Styling & Car Care. Buy today Online, In store or by Phone + Branches Nationwide – Next Day UK Free Delivery.




www.eurocarparts.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Always a winner, top product


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

Wowos UK - 50% off everything.

BLACKFRIDAY50


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

50% off Gyeon ceramic detailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got an SPTA cordless for £112 last night. Great deal I thought


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Where from


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> Where from


Amazon, SPTA store. There was an Amazon voucher and a discount so hit the button. Maybe there is a voucher on your account?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Saw that, think it was 20 off when I looked which brought it down to 131.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Dipesh said:


> Amazon, SPTA store. There was an Amazon voucher and a discount so hit the button. Maybe there is a voucher on your account?
> 
> View attachment 82847


Same one I have great wee tool and works great on bumpers, Pads are crap thou lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Grime Reaper (2 mo ago)

Hey all.

Looks like everyone is grabbing some bargains. Any excuse for more detailing gear hey 

Im in the market for a DA polisher for £100 or less if anyone sees any BF deals that would be great


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Dipesh said:


> Amazon, SPTA store. There was an Amazon voucher and a discount so hit the button. Maybe there is a voucher on your account?
> 
> View attachment 82847


looks like they are making it to order with a delivery date of 20th Dec


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

What difference does that make?


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Imprezaworks said:


> What difference does that make?


It doesnt! it was mearly a bit of light hearted banter!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Shiny_N! said:


> looks like they are making it to order with a delivery date of 20th Dec


Haha yeah. I ain’t going out there in to cold to use it anyway 🤣


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

My car cleaning has great deals, up to 50% off


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

As I've only recently jumped into machine polishing, I've not heard of SPTA before are they any good and what's it like with a 3" pad on it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone seen and deals across all products instead of sporadic discounts on odd products, I need to stock up on Bilt hamber, Carpro and Gyeon , thanks Derek


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> Anyone seen and deals across all products instead of sporadic discounts on odd products, I need to stock up on Bilt hamber, Carpro and Gyeon , thanks Derek


County Detailing Supplies has 10-15% off with *BLACKFRI *and stocks all of those brands.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

The Grime Reaper said:


> Hey all.
> Looks like everyone is grabbing some bargains. Any excuse for more detailing gear hey
> Im in the market for a DA polisher for £100 or less if anyone sees any BF deals that would be great


How about the in2detailing-da8-900w-dual-action currently £114 - should be worth a watch as BF arrives. It has both 3" and 5" backing plates.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Has anybody found that free shipping over £50 isn't working on the in2detailing website?

Placed an order this morning for the sum of £57.27 and the only delivery option available was the £4.95 bumping the sale up to £62.22

Wonder if free delivery has been suspended due to the Black Friday sale?


----------



## Crabbie (Jul 22, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Has anybody found that free shipping over £50 isn't working on the in2detailing website?
> 
> Placed an order this morning for the sum of £57.27 and the only delivery option available was the £4.95 bumping the sale up to £62.22
> 
> Wonder if free delivery has been suspended due to the Black Friday sale?


Apparently due to how cheap the Items are he has upped the free shipping to £75 for the Sale or something like that at least I did see a post on Facebook which explained it better


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Cheers...that doesn't surprise me.

The cost of the postage wiped out half of the savings I would have enjoyed in the sale, but no problem I guess as I still made a small saving.


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

AndyQash said:


> Cheers...that doesn't surprise me.
> 
> The cost of the postage wiped out half of the savings I would have enjoyed in the sale, but no problem I guess as I still made a small saving.


It would probably annoyingly tempt me to buy more stuff!


----------



## R_macus (2 mo ago)

Derekh929 said:


> Anyone seen and deals across all products instead of sporadic discounts on odd products, I need to stock up on Bilt hamber, Carpro and Gyeon , thanks Derek


Hi, as I was looking for myself, I saw Opie oils has 20% off and a1 detailing has a sale on items. 

Bilt Hamber - Full range available | Opie Oils, use HUGE20
Bilt Hamber | A1 Detailing


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So many good deals out there but I have too much stuff and am trying to reduce it . . . It's not easy 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Shiny_N! said:


> It would probably annoyingly tempt me to buy more stuff!


I did think about it...but then it started to bug me a little that I should have to do it to qualify for the free delivery.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny_N! said:


> It would probably annoyingly tempt me to buy more stuff!


I also suffer from that syndrome, I think it may have something to do withthe familly's yorkshire & scottish herritages


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

R_macus said:


> Hi, as I was looking for myself, I saw Opie oils has 20% off and a1 detailing has a sale on items.
> 
> Bilt Hamber - Full range available | Opie Oils, use HUGE20
> Bilt Hamber | A1 Detailing


Small caution on OPie's 20% Ferrosol is £11.95, whereas on BH own site it's just £9.95, 20% less to start with (last time I bought some a couple of years ago it was only £7.95 or £6.95ea for 6 or more) :-(. You do get snazzier cans though and now no 6+ discounts .


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Iodetail have up to 70% off.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Some decent stuff reduced.









70% OFF - Black Friday







iodetail.com






Just noticed most sold lol


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sooo many offers and I need nothing, must resist must resist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Imprezaworks said:


> Some decent stuff reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be them getting rid of their stock again before they need to pay their suppliers lol


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Just need autoglanz rebound to be £20 for 5 litres and i will be happy


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

sharrkey said:


> Sooo many offers and I need nothing, must resist must resist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I'm trying to resist too! How are you getting on?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm needing a new phone. I've seen deals on the OnePlus 10 Pro. 

Any deals on the Pixel 7 Pro?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kerr said:


> I'm needing a new phone. I've seen deals on the OnePlus 10 Pro.
> 
> Any deals on the Pixel 7 Pro?


No this is a detailing forum.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm needing a new phone. I've seen deals on the OnePlus 10 Pro.
> 
> Any deals on the Pixel 7 Pro?



There's a forum called avforums. People were selling new ones on there, seemed reasonably priced. An option if you wanted to have a mooch mate 👍👍


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I know it's not detailing related, but Oakley always have a brilliant Black Friday online sale, many items at 20% to 50% discount, handy if you're in the market for some new sunglasses. But be quick, they're selling out fast!


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Anyone else gone mental on the in2detailing sale today? Lol


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Nope lol. What did you get?


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Imprezaworks said:


> Nope lol. What did you get?


It's more like what didn't I get!

I ended up getting the MJJC foam cannon as it's now £38 and a whole bunch of Garage Therapy items I've been waiting to go on sale

Shame so much is out of stock on there though


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

Taylor Thrall said:


> It's more like what didn't I get!
> 
> I ended up getting the MJJC foam cannon as it's now £38 and a whole bunch of Garage Therapy items I've been waiting to go on sale
> 
> Shame so much is out of stock on there though


£220 in total


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Done very well so far this year - not bought anything (yet) 😁


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Taylor Thrall said:


> £220 in total


Winner, maybe, lol.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Sooo many offers and I need nothing, must resist must resist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im the same 😬


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Taylor Thrall said:


> It's more like what didn't I get!
> 
> I ended up getting the MJJC foam cannon as it's now £38 and a whole bunch of Garage Therapy items I've been waiting to go on sale
> 
> Shame so much is out of stock on there though


I wanted some more AG Rebound but that was out of stock, so ended up with Carpro ReTyre and GT Wheel shampoo and a few other bits.

Seems to be so hard to get everything you need from one shop these days.


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

AndyQash said:


> I wanted some more AG Rebound but that was out of stock, so ended up with Carpro ReTyre and GT Wheel shampoo and a few other bits.
> 
> Seems to be so hard to get everything you need from one shop these days.


I also looked to get rebound.

I actually spoke to Garage Therapy about their wheel shampoo earlier and they said the wheel shampoo can be used as a tyre cleaner and does just as well as rebound so that's now my go to tyre cleaner


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Im the same


I caved in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> I caved in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha thought u would! i have just started deleting the bf emails before opening them. 
Will stock up on car chem though


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

pt1 said:


> Ha thought u would! i have just started deleting the bf emails before opening them.
> Will stock up on car chem though


What do you stock up on from car chem


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

Soft99 has got a Black Week sale, the more you buy the better the discount. 

I've bought a few items, I would have been rude not to. 






Soft99 - Soft99


Official online shop of Japanese car care brand Soft99




soft99store.co.uk





*Jon over on the Forensic Detailing channel has done a video about it.*


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

2 so far and still waiting for cyber monday


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Taylor Thrall said:


> What do you stock up on from car chem


Iron fallout, 1900-1 shampoo, glass cleaner... See what else catches my eye too


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rag Company Eu selling wowo with 70% off and *Zentool ZEN-12EM2 €200*


----------



## WaitWhat (2 mo ago)

Looking at Clean & Shiny but also seen some savings on Zirconite so I’ll be heading there for some deals


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

CArChem products on ebay 20% off,
4x5l carchem CITRUS CLEAN, PRE SOAK SNOWFOAM, SHAMPOO & CERAMIC SEALANT

Less than £16 per 5L of each !!
If only didnt already have 5l of their shampoo, pre soak and hydroseal, a wife and a grage thats too full.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

And from CarChem direct 

25L pre soak "+" snowfoam, which I have found to be brilliant, £55
5L Hydroseal - great via snowfoam lance, particulalrly in winter ;-)

Outstanding offers from CarChem  

Yeahh for CarChem!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Taylor Thrall said:


> £220 in total





Imprezaworks said:


> Winner, maybe, lol.


Not by a long shot.
I’m over £600 in so far and still haven’t stopped, as I’m looking at the Car-Chem offerings


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Half a tub of Zymol 🤣


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Peirre said:


> Not by a long shot.
> I’m over £600 in so far and still haven’t stopped, as I’m looking at the Car-Chem offerings


sounds like you might need to buy some storage/racking for £600 worth of goodies!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Thought I was mad, 🤔


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

If your other half asks, are you saying you've just spent £60?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny_N! said:


> If your other half asks, are you saying you've just spent £60?


Best hope your not on a joint bank account!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Shiny_N! said:


> sounds like you might need to buy some storage/racking for £600 worth of goodies!


There’s a £500+ Rupes LHR75 machine in there somewhere 


Shiny_N! said:


> If your other half asks, are you saying you've just spent £60?


fortunately I don’t have a wife atm so I’m able to spend whatever I want


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Peirre said:


> There’s a £500+ Rupes LHR75 machine in there somewhere
> 
> fortunately I don’t have a wife atm so I’m able to spend whatever I want


I do like the look of the LHR75 but what with purchasing a LHR15 2 months ago even I have to stop myself from buying an LHR75 right now. Might be on a shopping list for next year! 

Enjoy not having to avoid the prying eyes of the mrs while you can! Fill you detailing shelves to the brim while you have the freedom!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Black Friday DEALLLLLLLLLS

*Our BIGGEST SALE EVER.... BLACK FRIDAY SALE BEGINS NOW.....
21% OFF our entire store until the end of November. CODE - BLACK21
www.prestigecarcareshop.com
Offer ends November 30th 10pm**


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Shiny_N! said:


> I do like the look of the LHR75 but what with purchasing a LHR15 2 months ago even I have to stop myself from buying an LHR75 right now. Might be on a shopping list for next year!


Unfortunately I lost the stop button on my wallet earlier this year when I succumbed to the Rupes urge, 1st it was a long neck hybrid nano kit, then a LHR15, and now the LHR75 kit.
I`m now looking for recommendation for several 1ltr-2ltr sprayers (IK etc) for the pre-wash liquids such as Billbury, citrus pre-wash, auto wheels, degreaser etc, and maybe a foamer


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh the risks of a cashless society! If it was all cash then you'd automatically stop when empty  And you'd be much more likely to shop local..


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Ahh the risks of a cashless society! If it was all cash then you'd automatically stop when empty  And you'd be much more likely to shop local..


Damn this cashless society, fortunately I’m at a stage in life where I can afford to indulge myself.
As for shop local, there isn’t really anyone local that does stock the items that I want/desire, so I’ve decided that I’ll get some of the things on my wish list.
Although nothing is really a bargain on Black Friday, the deals have tempted me to spend some money, and on top of the Rupes machine, Car-Chem order, a couple of 5ltr of citrus prewash from CYC, today I’ve ordered some IK trigger sprays from M&K, and I found a 20% BF saving (BLACK20) on IK foam pro 2’s & IK grey trigger sprays at Jennychem.

That is about it for my Black Friday shopping 🛒
As I can’t think of anything else that I want, and the stuff I have, or ordered will probably last me a long while


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That cordless mini polisher arrives yesterday and I gave it a quick run out today. So far I’m impressed!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Done very well so far this year - not bought anything (yet) 😁


Grinch?


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

No Santa brings all the goodies FoC, doesn’t he .. 🤔


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

ridders66 said:


> I know it's not detailing related, but Oakley always have a brilliant Black Friday online sale, many items at 20% to 50% discount, handy if you're in the market for some new sunglasses. But be quick, they're selling out fast!


Forget this guys! I've had the most stressing time with Oakley completely messing up my order this week, taking the payment four times and cancelling the order, then advising me to place the order again, only for that to be cancelled, then both orders were prepared and shipped. So much so that I've cancelled the order completely and declined their offer of a free pair of sunglasses as a 'gesture of goodwill'


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Imprezaworks said:


> Just need autoglanz rebound to be £20 for 5 litres and i will be happy


Perfect PM me as soon as you see it please😀

Anyone seen codes for Sopnshine?
Im looking for Purestar duplex drying towels


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

Dipesh said:


> That cordless mini polisher arrives yesterday and I gave it a quick run out today. So far I’m impressed!


Have you used it with a 3" pad on it yet? It seems quite small to have a 3" plate on it?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> Forget this guys! I've had the most stressing time with Oakley completely messing up my order this week, taking the payment four times and cancelling the order, then advising me to place the order again, only for that to be cancelled, then both orders were prepared and shipped. So much so that I've cancelled the order completely and declined their offer of a free pair of sunglasses as a 'gesture of goodwill'


that sucks! I’m in need of a pair. Which did you originally go for so I can avoid! I think I’ll go PayPal anyway over card for the safe bet if I take a plunge


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Alfieharley1 said:


> that sucks! I’m in need of a pair. Which did you originally go for so I can avoid! I think I’ll go PayPal anyway over card for the safe bet if I take a plunge


I had ordered some Sutro and some spare lenses for another pair. To be honest, since Luxottica bought them, I know the quality has bombed and they’re now low quality mass produced from the pairs I own which are nowhere near as good as they were. If you’re intending on buying Oakley, avoid the coated lenses such as Prizm and Polarised, as the coatings always peel off. Every pair of mine has and all my mates glasses have too. 
I’m getting some Julbo Aerospeed. Much better quality than Oakley. Been going since the 1800s. And as a bonus they’re reactive photochromic lenses. I’d never trust the Oakley website now, I just don’t have the confidence and faith in it. Check the reviews for Oakley on Trustpilot. 84% rate them 1 star, even Trustpilot rates them as ‘poor’.
There’s so many glasses manufacturers now which are really good, for cycling there are 100%, Koo, Smith, Julbo, AGU to name a few. If you want fashion ones, check out this video, very informative watching.




By the way this is a great opticians to deal with, one of the best in the UK.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> I had ordered some Sutro and some spare lenses for another pair. To be honest, since Luxottica bought them, I know the quality has bombed and they’re now low quality mass produced from the pairs I own which are nowhere near as good as they were. If you’re intending on buying Oakley, avoid the coated lenses such as Prizm and Polarised, as the coatings always peel off. Every pair of mine has and all my mates glasses have too.
> I’m getting some Julbo Aerospeed. Much better quality than Oakley. Been going since the 1800s. And as a bonus they’re reactive photochromic lenses. I’d never trust the Oakley website now, I just don’t have the confidence and faith in it. Check the reviews for Oakley on Trustpilot. 84% rate them 1 star, even Trustpilot rates them as ‘poor’.
> There’s so many glasses manufacturers now which are really good, for cycling there are 100%, Koo, Smith, Julbo, AGU to name a few. If you want fashion ones, check out this video, very informative watching.
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember buying my first pair over 15 years ago but that was in America. I had a look at the sutro lite. They are just to be kept in the car so not really worried about anything to help. With a new car means new detailing gear and shades to drive in 😂 I will definitely check out that video though and other brands for more of a go out sun glasses and holiday.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Yeah I remember buying my first pair over 15 years ago but that was in America. I had a look at the sutro lite. They are just to be kept in the car so not really worried about anything to help. With a new car means new detailing gear and shades to drive in 😂 I will definitely check out that video though and other brands for more of a go out sun glasses and holiday.


If you expect them to be as good as the ones you bought 15 years ago, you will be very disappointed. To be fair they've done me a favour as I was still loyal to the brand.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Oakleys I still have 2 pairs or Romeos, a pair of Juliets (metal frames, hardly ever worn), 3 pairs of bottlecaps, platic fromes, now wish I'd bought more of the 'crystal' frames, I have alternative / 3rd party lenses for colour changes for them all, all over 10years old and they are still brilliant, although I do not know what all the fuss was over the metal frames whihc imo are far too heavy.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Oakleys I still have 2 pairs or Romeos, a pair of Juliets (metal frames, hardly ever worn), 3 pairs of bottlecaps, platic fromes, now wish I'd bought more of the 'crystal' frames, I have alternative / 3rd party lenses for colour changes for them all, all over 10years old and they are still brilliant, although I do not know what all the fuss was over the metal frames whihc imo are far too heavy.


Agree. I sold my Romeo and Juliet X Metals for the reason they were too heavy and uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

agghhhh I held out for so long but caved in with some discounts from Bill @ Cleanandshiny


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny_N! said:


> agghhhh I held out for so long but caved in with some discounts from Bill @ Cleanandshiny


 The weakness reveals itsself, you've been Assimilated !

I'm surprised there's not a brand 'Borg' on here (a bit of Treky nerdiness) where 'Resistance is Futile' ? 

I'm wondering how i'll explain it to swmbo when 25L of Carchem turns up , perhaps best if I'm outside washing her car again ?


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

SadlyDistracted said:


> The weakness reveals itsself, you've been Assimilated !
> 
> I'm surprised there's not a brand 'Borg' on here (a bit of Treky nerdiness) where 'Resistance is Futile' ?
> 
> I'm wondering how i'll explain it to swmbo when 25L of Carchem turns up , perhaps best if I'm outside washing her car again ?


Haha I know all I can say is at least I managed to wait till Monday! and not just go full on f' it sale crazy! 🤣 

Maybe you need to ask for the 25l to be wrapped as a Christmas present! and then quickly squirrel it away to the garage! 😆


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

YumCars have 50% off 500ml and everything is in sale.

Offer ends 1st December!

I have never tried their products but I will.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah saw that. The price always put me off, is the stuff good or another 'company'.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny_N! said:


> Haha I know all I can say is at least I managed to wait till Monday! and not just go full on f' it sale crazy! 🤣
> 
> Maybe you need to ask for the 25l to be wrapped as a Christmas present! and then quickly squirrel it away to the garage! 😆


Too late, she got to the door before me....
I'm still alive, surprisingly...
for the time being...

What's worse is the orders been split and theres more to come later ...🕸


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Imprezaworks said:


> Yeah saw that. The price always put me off, is the stuff good or another 'company'.


No idea mate, but I am getting 6 Pressol bottles as I am a sad person. Haha


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Too late, she got to the door before me....
> I'm still alive, surprisingly...
> for the time being...
> 
> What's worse is the orders been split and theres more to come later ...🕸


Just say its the free gift that came with the order/or the 50% off that you got at buying it now rather than later! 🤣


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shiny_N! said:


> Just say its the free gift that came with the order/or the 50% off that you got at buying it now rather than later! 🤣


Haha , If I never post on here again you'll know what's happened


----------

